# Virtual attic



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I saw this on another thread & thought it would be fun to start one for us Hants girlies!

Who do we want to shut in the attic & why?


I'll start: 

I think I should be shut in today as I'm in a grumpy mood & don't know why. Poor DH has been receiveing the rough edge of my tongue all week so he'd probably appreciate the peace & quiet!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Nobody else 

Ok I want to add Woolies to the attic as the trampoline I orderd for DS isn't here when they said it would be


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

can i add my HR department at work as they have really hacked me off in the last couple of weeks?


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hon add away! &   to your HR dept


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Can I add both of my sisiters? They have taken me for granted again this week.... feel like I run a taxi service.....


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm gonna chuck my neighbours up there as they having been fighting all week and its doing my head in.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm gonna chuck my work colleague in here & lock the door


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Can I put my DH in the attic please!

He is driving me bl**dy insane tonight .

Feel he is not being supportive of me and my diet, as we have his father and wife coming at the weekend and he wants to cook really unhealthy food, told him if he does a BBQ please do some plain chicken kebabs for me, but he has made me feel a hindarance     

Plus he doesn't seem to want to help me around the house, asked him to do 2 things for me, 1 put some bits and pieces in the attic, not done, and also to buy some play sand - not done

Do I have to do everything?

AAAAGGGGHHH MEN!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Can I put my Cons in who said she was going to ring me last week & didn't & still hasn't. Dh can go in too for a crappy set of birthday presents


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Im putting my dentist in for charging me £51 for a clean and polish!!!!! that took her about 5mins to do.

How rude was she.

Martine xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

How much?

Can I put Sainsbury's in there for charging me £170 for my shopping - nearly passed out !


----------



## hayevans (Nov 11, 2007)

ah ladies,

can i please put morning sickness & HSBC up there too? & weld the door shut, i recieved a letter from them wanting £32K mmmm like i have that spare in my account


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Good Grief - how much?


----------



## hayevans (Nov 11, 2007)

abcesses at the bottom of my spine  .


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

I'd like to throw my bengal kitten up there as well please!! Little bar-steward ****** on my bed this morning and I'd only just put on clean sheets from the last time he did it    I wouldnt mind (well I would) but he's 6 months old now and should know better, little rat bag    If you let him into the attic, I'll chuck up a litter tray with him too (not that he'll use it mind you.............. )


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

LOL Blade 

I want to put my DH in cos he knows I'm not ok (cos I told him I wasn't) but he won't ask what the matter is


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Im Putting my doc in as C's temp was 38.55 this morning and he said she is fine!!!!!!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

to your GP hun!  

Can I put the weather in the attic as I am fed up of seeing cloud - where has the sun gone


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Can I put in my NCT girls as only one turned up for coffee today


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

My step kids today please - both are being a pain in the a*se.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

DH as he is doing my head in today - he is asleep on the [email protected]@dy sofa and I have 20 million things to do today - but can't get it done - I have got AF and feel pants and weepy to which is not helping matters


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

My neighbours who have been arguing non stop since 4am


----------



## hayevans (Nov 11, 2007)

can i put my spinal abcess in please, as i have been in agony all week & been in QA most of this weekend


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

oh Hayley sorry to hear that you have been in QAH all weekend. Hope you are ok now?  Have they managed to drain it at all?


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Can I put my bengal Hari in there again please?! He swallowed some grass and it got stuck in his pallett and the vet had to remove it - £200 that blade of grass cost me!!!   

These fur-babies are almost as expensive as the real things!!!   

And what did the little sod do when I brought him home from his op yesterday?? Yep, straight back in the garden to munch on some more grass!!!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

sorry, shouldn't laugh!!!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I want to put my work (& new boss) in. I really need a new job but part-time is so hard to get now


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Lisa I think you're mad! I went to a teacher training college to do my degree & it put me off teaching for life 

I wanna put in my cold which is making me feel crappy but getting me very little sympathy


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Can i put in my headache that i've had for days?


----------



## hayevans (Nov 11, 2007)

can i put my parents in- as no matter what i do in my life, they are never happy for me. took vince for his first swim lesson on monday, i just got a negative responce from them both. after us loosing everything (other than eachother) i would have thought they'd be happy    ohhh they really anoy/upset me sometimes.


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi, is the virtual attic still open??

For the third time I have to put my drat cat in there!!!   I came home today to blood all over the utility room and a decapitated squirrel - we havent found the head yet  

Then there was an enormous kerfuffle outside and in raced my bengal stinking to high heaven - I think he was sprayed by a tom or a fox or could have been a skunk it smelt so bad   so I had to wash him in the sink - me and the en-suite also got a washing....   

And then, if that wasnt enough, I took delivery of some electrical items I'd ordered from the web, and as I was unpacking the box, old bengal britches climbed into the box, decided the packing was kitty litter and ****** all over my new lights!!!  

What did I do to deserve this??!   Actually, scrap putting the tazmanian devil in the attic - I'll put myself in there and he can wreck the house and murder squirrels to his hearts content, at least I wont be able to see it then!!!   

Mind you, he does have an affinity for attics. Whilst the ladder was down the other day, the little toad climbed it and when we couldnt find him, we realised he was up in the attic! And would he come out?? Would he buggery!!   You try chasing a kitten round lots of boxes in the dark and not falling through your ceiling!!!   

Bless 'im


----------



## hayevans (Nov 11, 2007)

oh blade runner........ you really tickled me..... sorry, hope your monkey clms down soon


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Hay, i have a nightmare with mine too.

Can i put estate agents in?


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Can I put N in just for a couple of hours? As much as I love him he's driving me nuts today


----------



## hayevans (Nov 11, 2007)

my DH is up there, with the exit boarded up & never to be opened.
while visiting friends today, he told them that alot of the time he doesnt want to come home from work...   

got home & emptied a box & contents on the floor.... (vinces toys) saw-dust was in the bottom.... left me to hoover it up  

later when we got home.... i asked him to cook & he had a huge wobbly, like a 2 yr old. hes not cooked since we moved (5 weeks)  . 

i do wonder sometimes what im doing


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

hugs hun

You can always come and escape around him, my DH will cook for you !!!

xxxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Aw hayley  

come and see me - i'll cook!

In fact does anyone fancy an evening at mine soon? more than happy to make a big lasagne or something? dh usually away during the week - it's good to have company! (i'll put htis on the chat thread shall i?!)

Can i put MS in please? i was just starting to feel better too...


----------



## hayevans (Nov 11, 2007)

can i put the horid cold in there too, thankfully Megan & vince play well


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Can I put my 2ww in there, want to test now !!!!!!


----------



## hayevans (Nov 11, 2007)

i thought i was inpatient K x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Can I put in the GP N saw today, she had absolutely no child friendlieness or empathy at all


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Also want to put my wonky menstrual cycle in as it's now day 19 & I'm still bleeding/spottin & no sign of ovulation so I can go & get some bloods done to check what is going wrong in there.Really peed off with it


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Can i put my horrible throat infection/lurgy in please? i feel revolting.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

oh no hope you feel better soon hun

Can I put megan's DVD in of herself, as that is all she wants to watch at the moment, and there are only so many times I can watch pictures on TV !!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I want to put in my selfish husband as he & N are both tucker up asleep in MY bed whilst I'm on the sofa


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

to the men in your house

Can I put mine in for snoring half of the night


----------



## hayevans (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm putting my DH up there too, for snoring and giving me a headache

my mother too, for not wanting to come to my scan tomorrow because DH is coming...... virtually me or him, she says   . i only want her to be more involved in this preg. as she was more into my sisters pg than mine last time  . oh mothers


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Our surgery where the Dr's insisit on one ailment per appointment so even if one is minor you have to make a seperate visit. I mean WTF?


----------



## hayevans (Nov 11, 2007)

omg gill, i'd be at your DR's all day then


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

please let me put my all day sickness in - it is getting worse, 

work are putting pressure on for me not to go off sick


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

to your Gym 

I so envy you not having any sickness     I lost a stone and half in the first 14 weeks with Megan - thankfully I have the weight to lose  

I have just emailed work about how I am feeling but got a horrible feeling it is all going to back fire on me if you know what I mean


----------



## hayevans (Nov 11, 2007)

i have locked Legal & General up in the attic, as they nave said there is now way that vince has broken our tv, they said there is no way a 2year old could do this.  & possibly wont pay out...... possibly down the court route here we come..... waiting for their verdict on the report....   really am annoyed after years of paying insurance to them,


GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

ask them to provide another TV, for testing purposes, and you will get Vince to show them how he did it


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi there,

Please can I put the wait for the 12 week scan in as its driving me mad  

Mac Cook x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Mac Cook can I join you on that one!!!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I want to put in the idiot who bumped our car in Sainsbury's carpark today & now we have no car until the courtesy car arrives tomorrow. Thankfully he is insured so it should all be paid for once his ins co admit liability (he turned right out of a side drive into me)


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh no Gill that's awful  

Can I please put my boss in as he still hasn't called in the administrators as he is too busy setting up his new company (that has no room for women with babies!!) which equals no maternity pay for me until he does!!!!


----------



## M&amp;M (Aug 14, 2006)

Gill - Sorry to hear about the accident, what an inconvenience!  

Mac - That's awful too! Not what you need at the moment. Hope it's sorted out soon.

Can I put in the   who drove into my car last month while it was parked and drove off. Fortunately DH saw him and chased him to get details but now can't be accepted as a whiteness as he is related to me. On top of that the driver is claiming there was no accident and that there is no damage to his vehicle. Thankfully I took photos and actually found a piece of his bumper trim on the floor. The Police have now established, after inspection, that it comes form his van, meaning he did cause the accident. As he has lied he now has to be interviewed and it has to go to court. It's going to take ages as he wont admit liability, meantime my car is still damaged. It can't be repaired until it can be proved that this guy is at fault. Sorry to rant but it's all come to a head today after a month and I'm fuming!        Can you tell?!!! 

M&M


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

M&M there are some bleep bleep's drivers in Portsmouth!!!

My driver turned right out of the carpark road because the lady coming in the opposite direction to me beckoned him out! He just forgot to check if there was anyone coming in my direction 

Mac - is a good thing to be a SAHM or were you wanting to go back after mat leave?


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

M&M - What a joke!!!.....poor you...BIG  

Gill - Unfortunately I have to go back to work financially.....so I now need a new job in January......would love to be a SAHM though if I could


----------

